# 30 DAYS



## Renair (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey guys, for those interested, I put up a new album on my website called '30 Days'.  Basically I was trying to build a completely new selection to delete all the old images and add new ones to the site, but after 30 days shooting my 'keepers' weren't enough to do so.  So as a result, the best images over the last 30 days have been added to my site, no particular theme, no particular order, just the photos.

Enjoy

www.renebruun-photographer.com


----------

